# Wer fährt MTB im Kalle- und Extertal?



## DerBergschreck (21. März 2010)

Komme aus Bielefeld und habe Kalle- und Extertal bisher vom Rennradfahren schätzen gelernt. Den Kalletalpfad bin ich auf einer geführten MTB-Tour mal gefahren - war sehr schön.

Würde gerne öfters mal in der Gegend fahren. Gibt es irgendwo in der Region einen regelmässigen MTB-Treff, der in dieser Gegend fährt?

Oder wer kennt passende Strecken für Tour/Trail-orientiertes Fahren und sucht Leute zum Mitfahren?


----------



## Stevie64 (22. März 2010)

hallöle Bergschreck,
wir sind zwar nur selten im lippischen Norden, aber hab nen Track vom Extertalweg, den wollen wir auf jeden Fall mal abfahren. Touren werden immer im Forum bei Bike-Sport-Lippe angekündigt. Schau gelegentlich mal rein
Gruß Stevie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (24. März 2010)

Stevie64 schrieb:


> hallöle Bergschreck,
> wir sind zwar nur selten im lippischen Norden, aber hab nen Track vom Extertalweg, den wollen wir auf jeden Fall mal abfahren. Touren werden immer im Forum bei Bike-Sport-Lippe angekündigt. Schau gelegentlich mal rein
> Gruß Stevie



Hallo Stevie,

gibts denn bei euch nur XC Racer "mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen" oder auch gemütliche Tourer?
Extertalweg ist gut - habe ich gleich bei gpsies.de gefunden. Habe zwar kein GPS, aber auf der Seite kann man sich ja ne prima Karte zum Ausdrucken zusammenbasteln 

Wie ist der Extertalweg denn ausgeschildert, weisst du das zufällig?


----------



## tom de la zett (25. März 2010)

Schau mal bei www.gps-tour.info , da findest du noch mehr Tracks zu den Wegen. Mein Favorit ist der D-Weg um Dörentrup, dann der E-Weg. Der ist wie alle mit kleinen weissen Buchstaben markiert. Stellenweise schwer zu finden, daher vereinfacht der Track die Sache.
Fahre noch oft und gern in meiner Heimat. Öfters mit den www.wiehenbikern.com ;o) - die kennen sich da bestens aus und echt unbekannte Trails.
Vielleicht bin ich am Samstag (je nach Wetter und Laune) auch da unterwegs.


----------



## Stevie64 (26. März 2010)

He, bei uns fahren auch Mädelz. Die dürfen wir doch nicht vergraulen. Am Berg wird schon mal gedrückt, aber verloren gegangen ist noch keiner.


----------



## daywalker71 (27. März 2010)

Hi

Gruß aus Herford von den Nightmare Ridern. Dank Neuzugang aus Duisburg (ist hier her gezogen und wurde gleich mal eingemeindet ins fahrende Volk) kommt dies Jahr auch endlich wieder Schwung in die Gruppe. Dank Nachwuchs bei einigen waren die Prioritäten etwas verschoben und ich lag mit kaputter Wirbelsäule danieder. 

Sobald das Wetter besser wird (ich bin Kreuztechnisch leider bei nass/kalt nicht zu gebrauchen, sorry) kommen auch die ersten Touren wieder. Dann auch sicherlich wieder regelmäßiger.

Herford, Bad Oeynhausen, Bielefeld usw. 

AllMountain bis Tour... kein Gehechel in Sachen Leistungszwang, sondern Spaß am touren und an der Gemeinschaft. Wer von uns hecheln will, der nimmt sein Rennrad 

Kein Zwang, alles darf nix muss. Natürlich gibts kein "nur bei uns", sondern jeder ist gern gesehen wenn er mal vorbei schaut. Hab da auch schon anderes erlebt. Wir wollen ja keinen Fahrer/in heiraten. Gell.

Bei Interesse... PN me.

Ach, kleiner Nachtrag: http://mutterbrett.de/web/html/biketeam.html
Dann über die Navigation oben und an der Seite links gehts weiter.


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. April 2010)

daywalker71 schrieb:


> Kein Zwang, alles darf nix muss.



Wieso? Unter dem Zwang MTB fahren zu müssen, stehen wir doch alle, oder?

Und hiess dass nicht "Nichts kann, alles muss!" oder so ähnlich?
;-)




> Ach, kleiner Nachtrag: http://mutterbrett.de/web/html/biketeam.html



Wurde die Seite von der Augenoptiker-Innung gesponsort?

;-)


----------



## gorgo (22. April 2010)

Ich komme aus Istrup und bin öfters mal im angrenzenden Exter- und Kalletal unterwegs. Meistens jedoch durch die Wälder über Blomberg/ Barntrup nach Glashütte/ Lügde. 

Da ich heute mal Zeit hatte bin ich den Kalletalpfad abgefahren. 
Ich fand den recht gut ausgeschildert. 
So ca. 3 Mal hab ich mich ein wenig verfranst aber recht schnell wieder richtig orientiert. 
Hatte auch erst befürchtet, dass ich mich komplett verfahre...


----------



## exto (23. April 2010)

Also, so langsam beginnt mich dieser "Kalletalpfad" ja auch zu interessieren. 

Sagt doch mal n bisschen was dazu. Streckencharakteristik, von wo nach wo führt er usw...


----------



## tom de la zett (23. April 2010)

Hi Exto,
die Route findest du auch bei gps-tour.info. Wie auch die anderen wirklich schönen lippischen Rundwege. Mein Liebling ist aber der B-Weg. K- und E- ist im Bereich "Kalltetal-Süd" (Richtung Lemgo) recht hübsch. Insgesamt natürlich technisch nicht suuuper anspruchsvoll. Konditionell wohl schon.


----------



## gorgo (23. April 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke die Touren. 
Mein Favorit ist der Dörentruper Rundweg.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10168.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.1252.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.646.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.662.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (23. April 2010)

gorgo schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke die Touren.
> Mein Favorit ist der Dörentruper Rundweg.



stimmt! Ich meinte auch D- und nicht B-Weg.


----------

